# man cave.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My newest addition to my man cave.. A DWI driver














2 mailboxes and this hydrant several weeks ago. I snagged the hydrant....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd rather have a semaphore but I guess a fire hydrant will do.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

A good conversation piece


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Needs another coat of paint.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

pretty cool!!! Does it have a year stamped anywhere on it? Looks old.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I can bring home all the trains I want but I suspect a fire hydrant would be unwelcome.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

The dogs in the neighborhood are gonna love it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Pretty cool. Hope a fireman doesn't try to use it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, I think flyernut painted it red so city would not think it was one of theirs.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

My father was a Fireman, and one of the first EMT's in the Chicago area. I don't think he ever painted one, but your red is very nice. The only thing he ever painted any Village owned property was the octagon street lights - the ones directed towards our house - too bright. 

Great conversation piece. Don't know if you have a dog, but if you do, he would love it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> pretty cool!!! Does it have a year stamped anywhere on it? Looks old.


1954 is stamped on it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool. That will fit right in with your flyers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have a dog?!?



TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Do you have a dog?!?
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


HA!!...2 males and a female.. One of the males is blind so he doesn't go out front where the road is, and he's always with someone... The other male likes to stroll around the house and patrol his property.... I know what you're thinking,lol!


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Is that the corner of a late 30's Ford peaking out of the garage in post #4?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Shaker, that is one of flyernut's newest toys. It is a late 30s chevy. Its nice. He has a couple cars he takes to car shows. Maybe he will post a couple pics of his cars here.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ah! I was flip-flopping between Ford and Chevy, I took a guess.


----------

